# [Rumor] Kobe goes off on Lamar, Throws tv monitor



## Brian34Cook

Per here:



> After the game concluded, Kobe lashed out at Odom, went toward the locker room and threw a TV Monitor down the hall. Locker room was locked, with the Lakers inside, and the media was not allowed in. - Reported on XTRA SPORTS 570.
> 
> Phil brieflyspoke to the media, did not mention what happened in the locker room, and went back in.


 Wait til this baby hits the press.. soon..


----------



## Cap

*Re: Kobe goes off on Lamar, Throws tv monitor*



> After the game concluded, Kobe lashed out at Odom, went toward the locker room and threw a TV Monitor down the hall.


I guessed he missed Odom then?


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Kobe goes off on Lamar, Throws tv monitor*



Brian34Cook said:


> Per here:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait til this baby hits the press.. soon..



Hmmm. Thats not good news, I just saw it was qouted by 570... That sucks if its true.


----------



## Drewbs

*Re: Kobe goes off on Lamar, Throws tv monitor*

ugh, this could get ugly.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Kobe goes off on Lamar, Throws tv monitor*

Ya know I see the hate coming fast but if indeed this is true.. Kobe is showing emotion and that he doesnt like to lose.. He's a competitive player.. The last two days have sucked.. Odom has been crappy.. Maybe instead of Kobe throwing a monitor either he should have hit Odom to try and knock some sense into Lamar or else umm.. actually.. Lamar should be the one showing he cares.. 

This will be way overplayed.. To me.. it's obvious that Kobe cares.. He's just reaching his boiling point when the #2 option isnt playing like it.. 

This could get dangerous though with the media, etc... Watch out..


----------



## essaywhuman

*Re: Kobe goes off on Lamar, Throws tv monitor*



Me in the LG thread said:


> Man this sounds really bad. I didn't watch the game (damn tape delay) but I was following the game through Yahoo and game thread updates and it sounds like Lamar messed up on that last play (Can someone explain what happened?).
> I really hope Lamar doesn't take it the wrong way or anything but I'm also growing real impatient of Lamar's inconsistency, and this is coming from a huge Lamar fan and supporter. It would be lovely if we could get a 2nd scorer such as Rashard Lewis, but I don't really see any trades happening.


Can't really blame Kobe for this. Lamar just doesn't have the fire you'd expect from a guy so talented as he is. Hope it doesn't ruin the chemistry we had going before these last 2 games.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Kobe goes off on Lamar, Throws tv monitor*

Hmm is this even true? I'm listening online and all I hear is Kobe talking about the confusion.. I dont know.. Anyone out by LA know if it is? Or yea..

No mention of any sort of incident at all..


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: Kobe goes off on Lamar, Throws tv monitor*

Oh my that is bad I hope it motivates Lamar, but his personality it seems like this type of thing will make him play worse. I would love to trade him for Rashard Lewis but I don't think the Sonics would do it.


----------



## essaywhuman

*Re: Kobe goes off on Lamar, Throws tv monitor*



Laker Freak said:


> Oh my that is bad I hope it motivates Lamar, but his personality it seems like this type of thing will make him play worse. I would love to trade him for Rashard Lewis but I don't think the Sonics would do it.


Yeah, the Sonics would be stupid to trade Rashard (a proven all-star) for LO. It would be a great trade for us though.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Kobe goes off on Lamar, Throws tv monitor*

Well, maybe Artest would be a good fit. Until he and Kobe killed the entire supporting cast. I'm interested to hear the real story behind this.


----------



## Unique

*Re: Kobe goes off on Lamar, Throws tv monitor*

So is this not true? hope not.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Kobe goes off on Lamar, Throws tv monitor*



Lakermike05 said:


> So is this not true? hope not.


I dunno.. That's what I'm trying to figure out.. 

I hope it isnt but it seems like it may have happened personally.. I dont condone if Kobe did what he did but I'm surprised he lasted this long.. Just last week Phil wasnt happy with Lamar.. Odd..


----------



## Space Hopper

*Re: Kobe goes off on Lamar, Throws tv monitor*

<font color="purple">We don't mind you posting, as long as you include a hint of substance.

-BH</font>


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Kobe goes off on Lamar, Throws tv monitor*

Nevermind..

You wanna hold your bashing until this is OFFICIAL? 

Mods - Maybe put "[Rumor] Kobe goes off on Lamar, Throws TV Monitor" then if it's true change it back to the main title.. If it's a rumor only (at least wait til we find out, until then put Rumor or something!), trash this..


----------



## essaywhuman

*Re: Kobe goes off on Lamar, Throws tv monitor*



Brian34Cook said:


> Nevermind..
> 
> You wanna hold your bashing until this is OFFICIAL?
> 
> Mods - Maybe put "[Rumor] Kobe goes off on Lamar, Throws TV Monitor" then if it's true change it back to the main title.. If it's a rumor only (at least wait til we find out, until then put Rumor or something!), trash this..


I really hope this turns out to be false. It's one thing to lose 2 in a row when we were so close to catching up to the Suns and the Clippers, but it's another to lose 2 in a row and risk ruining the great chemistry we had going prior to the last 2 days.


----------



## LamarButler

I hope to God that Lamar doesnt take this personally and it doesnt turn into a feud. And that Odom takes it as a challenge to play better.


----------



## DANNY

whos paying for the tv monitor? har har


----------



## Space Hopper

what a joke


----------



## Brian34Cook

JiFish from LG:

I turned off the radio as soon as I heard the final score, but later I had to go downstairs to pickup a gift from a friend who is also a Lakers fan and had his car radio on, and he said that Kobe threw a monitor down the hall as they were heading to the locker room. He didn't make any mention about why exactly he did it. When I was listening on the radio, I thought Myers and Dedes said it was Cook who appeared to be out of position on the final play, not Odom. They said Kobe was yelling at Cook to get on the other side of the floor when he turned the ball over.

I guess if it did happen we'll find out more when the local stories come out. But so far, I've seen nothing in any of the AP coverage about Kobe doing anything after the game.

(Well I guess I'll have to find out if it makes SCSR.. Still dont know any stories yet..)


----------



## Unique

Brian34Cook said:


> JiFish from LG:
> 
> I turned off the radio as soon as I heard the final score, but later I had to go downstairs to pickup a gift from a friend who is also a Lakers fan and had his car radio on, and he said that Kobe threw a monitor down the hall as they were heading to the locker room. He didn't make any mention about why exactly he did it. When I was listening on the radio, I thought Myers and Dedes said it was Cook who appeared to be out of position on the final play, not Odom. They said Kobe was yelling at Cook to get on the other side of the floor when he turned the ball over.
> 
> I guess if it did happen we'll find out more when the local stories come out. But so far, I've seen nothing in any of the AP coverage about Kobe doing anything after the game.
> 
> (Well I guess I'll have to find out if it makes SCSR.. Still dont know any stories yet..)



You know what i think B34C, You just it was Lamar because you dont want us to hate your precious Cook!  ..Hehe


----------



## Brian34Cook

Uh nothing on So Cal Sports Report 

Just Phil not amused by the ref guy :laugh:


----------



## LamarButler

itll probably be on hoopshype.com tomorrow if its true


----------



## Brian34Cook

Man, I wonder if the monitor hit anything of importance.. :laugh:

No but the Monitor thing sounds realistic but dunno about the Odom thing.. 

with that said, it's all speculation til something comes out.. 

Whoever finds out let us know :rofl:


----------



## Darth Bryant

Ok, im gonna say BS.... Only one person has heard it supposedly, so far..... No paper, or media outlet has mentioned it. Sounds like an internet rumor to me.. Which is good, I dont like that type of BS... Odom isn't kobe's dog. I dont care how he plays, if its true, than he doesn't deserve to be a leader of the team.

But I dont still don't buy it.  Media hates Kobe, this would have been everywhere already.


----------



## SoCalfan21

lakers are a downhill team right now


----------



## Starbury03

Jordan did stuff like this he just doesnt like to win I dont see the big deal. Jordan punched Kerr in the face at practice once so this isnt nearly as bad as that.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

We'll be fine..


----------



## LamarButler

> Jordan did stuff like this he just doesnt like to win I dont see the big deal. Jordan punched Kerr in the face at practice once so this isnt nearly as bad as that.


Wow I didnt know that. Poor Steve...


----------



## Unique

From Mykro

"I just heard the Xtra Sports 570 news update: THEY DIDN'T MENTION THIS CRAP. They had quotes from Phil Jackson, and everything. NO mention of monitor throwing, or blow ups! 

This story is BS."


----------



## Darth Bryant

Starbury03 said:


> Jordan did stuff like this he just doesnt like to win I dont see the big deal. Jordan punched Kerr in the face at practice once so this isnt nearly as bad as that.



Didn't Byron Scott kick Mike Thompsons *** in a practice to?


----------



## The One

*Re: Kobe goes off on Lamar, Throws tv monitor*

Unless Kobe is mad about Odom not scoring, there should be no reason to be mad at him. It was Cook that was out of posistion for a sceen. That made it easy for the Wizards to double team him and nobody else on the Lakers had good spacing so Kobe was forced into a turnover.


----------



## Unique

Hopefully this is not true....If so, Then kiss our chemistry goodbye.


----------



## R-Star

First, if this is true, I would look to trade. You all used to be against a LO for Artest trade, but it could be a good move for both teams.

Second, I would just like to say how much of a joke it is that there are different rules on different boards. Its been long known that you can post nothing anti-Laker on this forum, but if say, Jamison of the Wizards threw a monitor, and someone posted against him, it would be fine. The discrepancy of modding between the forums is a joke. I just hope some people will be able to read this before Im edited and banned. Mod the forums even or we might as well get a whole new set of mods for the bigger teams, because this is a ****ing joke. Im sure 90% of the posters agree.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

R-Star said:


> First, if this is true, I would look to trade. You all used to be against a LO for Artest trade, but it could be a good move for both teams.
> 
> Second, I would just like to say how much of a joke it is that there are different rules on different boards. Its been long known that you can post nothing anti-Laker on this forum, but if say, Jamison of the Wizards threw a monitor, and someone posted against him, it would be fine. The discrepancy of modding between the forums is a joke. I just hope some people will be able to read this before Im edited and banned. Mod the forums even or we might as well get a whole new set of mods for the bigger teams, because this is a ****ing joke. Im sure 90% of the posters agree.


 If that were the case, I would have locked this thread.


----------



## The One

R-Star said:


> First, if this is true, I would look to trade. You all used to be against a LO for Artest trade, but it could be a good move for both teams.
> 
> Second, I would just like to say how much of a joke it is that there are different rules on different boards. Its been long known that you can post nothing anti-Laker on this forum, but if say, Jamison of the Wizards threw a monitor, and someone posted against him, it would be fine. The discrepancy of modding between the forums is a joke. I just hope some people will be able to read this before Im edited and banned. Mod the forums even or we might as well get a whole new set of mods for the bigger teams, because this is a ****ing joke. Im sure 90% of the posters agree.


There has really only been two rules at this forum. No trolling or Baiting post or threads that will permote them. And no *Factual* threads without proof or a link of where the information came from.


----------



## R-Star

Bull****. Im not going to go out of my way to be banned, but if you guys are going to try to say the same rules apply to this forum as it does to say, the Bucks forum, then your kidding yourselves. I enjoy posting, so Ill drop it at that, but dont think anyone who has posted here for more than a couple months doesnt see what Im talking about. But hey, just call me a Kobe Hater and be done with it right?


----------



## reHEATed

if this is true, let me ask what is the fine line between being an emotional player who hates to lose and being a hot head?

Im saying this because a similair situation occured during the previous game where he went completely off on Sasha during a timeout. And now he went off on lamar coupled with the throwing of the camera.


----------



## Pnack

R-Star said:


> Bull****. Im not going to go out of my way to be banned, but if you guys are going to try to say the same rules apply to this forum as it does to say, the Bucks forum, then your kidding yourselves. I enjoy posting, so Ill drop it at that, but dont think anyone who has posted here for more than a couple months doesnt see what Im talking about. But hey, just call me a Kobe Hater and be done with it right?


kobe is an idiot, there u happy? :banana:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

R-Star said:


> Bull****. Im not going to go out of my way to be banned, but if you guys are going to try to say the same rules apply to this forum as it does to say, the Bucks forum, then your kidding yourselves. I enjoy posting, so Ill drop it at that, but dont think anyone who has posted here for more than a couple months doesnt see what Im talking about. But hey, just call me a Kobe Hater and be done with it right?


 Are we supposed to base our rules off of the Bucks forum? Or any other forum for that matter? I edit baiting, trolling, and masked cursing. If you have a direct problem, I would be more than happy to answer your PM, which I have never received from you.


----------



## Lynx

It's a rumor - that's all there is.

Kobe is angry. Watch out Memphis - will he go for 70 pts? :wink:


----------



## LamarButler

Kobe just wants to win, and he's done that.


----------



## Brian34Cook

wadeshaqeddie said:


> if this is true, let me ask what is the fine line between being an emotional player who hates to lose and being a hot head?
> 
> Im saying this because a similair situation occured during the previous game where he went completely off on Sasha during a timeout. And now he went off on lamar coupled with the throwing of the camera.


If this is true (Starting to believe it's not).. I'm gonna be pissed at Kobe.. That's a very good first question though.. An emotional player that hates to lose *Kobe* or being a hothead, I dont know.. I'll be damned if anyone will give anyone that answer. I'd really love to see it.. 

But when he went off on Sasha what was wrong with that? Who knows what happened? Who knows what was said? I mean seriously.. That could be the way he 'leads' his team members.. 

Anyways I dont know.. Maybe the camera thing may be true.. I dont know if I believe the Odom thing though now.. With that said, Phil wasnt too happy with Lamar either.. That's the thing.. If Kobe is a hot head for an altercation with Odom, or kicking a monitor in the back, how is that any different than Phil saying he's unhappy with Lamar..

This thread is probably all about nothing..


----------



## R-Star

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Are we supposed to base our rules off of the Bucks forum? Or any other forum for that matter? I edit baiting, trolling, and masked cursing. If you have a direct problem, I would be more than happy to answer your PM, which I have never received from you.


All Im saying is that all forums should be modded the same. Should you base your rules off of what the bucks forum rules are? No. Should there be a difference between the rules of the Bucks and Lakers forum? No. So unless people are going to be banned, like the person was in this thread, when someone says something bad about Bogut or Redd, then theres a problem. Like I said, if you dont see it, then your blind.

I have to work tommorow, so I guess we can continue this another time. I hope for the sake of the board, no one else says something nasty about Kobe tonight, because we've lost enough posters for that bull**** already.


----------



## The One

wadeshaqeddie said:


> if this is true, let me ask what is the fine line between being an emotional player who hates to lose and being a hot head?
> 
> Im saying this because a similair situation occured during the previous game where he went completely off on Sasha during a timeout. And now he went off on lamar coupled with the throwing of the camera.


It's Combination of being over emotional and competitive. This shouldn't be something that makes anybody think of Kobe differently because look, In the christmas game, most of the lakers did not play defense, grap key rebounds, and did not run the offense right. Kobe yelled because this was a winable game and now he is 0-3 against Shaq. Now in this game again the lakers did not run the offense right which put Kobe in difficult situations like the last play when Cook was not in the right spot. Two losses in a row because, in Kobe's mind, of teamates simply not doing what they are sopposed to do. Kobe, I feel your pain.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

wadeshaqeddie said:


> if this is true, let me ask what is the fine line between being an emotional player who hates to lose and being a hot head?
> 
> Im saying this because a similair situation occured during the previous game where he went completely off on Sasha during a timeout. And now he went off on lamar coupled with the throwing of the camera.


 This is a fair question. There has to be a fine line. According to the broadcasters, what he yelled at Sasha wasn't bad. He deserved an *** chewing for playing like a pansy. Throwing a TV? Way the hell out of line. I remember when Shaq did the same thing after losing a playoff series. Jerry West had to console him. The difference is, Kobe has a history of throwing temper tantrums like this. I'm definitely worried if this is true.


----------



## The One

Brian34Cook said:


> This thread is probably all about nothing..


Agreed.


----------



## Unique

From Worthy42 

"Rumor also reported that LO then proceeded to treat Kobe to a free dinner at Jack in the Box using his shiny new freshly opened Jack Card. 

The two were seen sharing a Peppermint Shake from the same cup with 2 straws. 

-XTRA SPORTS 570"

:laugh: Guys i think this was a false alarm.


----------



## R-Star

Lakermike05 said:


> From Worthy42
> 
> "Rumor also reported that LO then proceeded to treat Kobe to a free dinner at Jack in the Box using his shiny new freshly opened Jack Card.
> 
> The two were seen sharing a Peppermint Shake from the same cup with 2 straws.
> 
> -XTRA SPORTS 570"
> 
> :laugh" Guys i think this was a false alarm.


When is the last time you've heard something like this and it hasnt had at least a grain of truth? I would like an example.


----------



## Brian34Cook

I enjoyed the laugh though.. Let's wait a little longer.. :laugh:

You know even on a rumor if this was true, people would have a field day..

I mean lord.. already 4 pages for absolutely a rumor.. I love it.. 

Actually this thread has nothing on those Boozer rumor threads :rofl:


----------



## The One

Brian34Cook said:


> I enjoyed the laugh though.. Let's wait a little longer.. :laugh:
> 
> You know even on a rumor if this was true, people would have a field day..
> 
> I mean lord.. already 4 pages for absolutely a rumor.. I love it..
> 
> Actually this thread has nothing on those Boozer rumor threads :rofl:


 
Yeah, fifteen members are at this thread :biggrin:


----------



## Unique

R-Star said:


> When is the last time you've heard something like this and it hasnt had at least a grain of truth? I would like an example.



Huh?


----------



## The One

So is Odom getting traded by Feb?


----------



## Lynx

The One said:


> So is Odom getting traded by Feb?


I'd hate to see him getting traded unless we get high value in return. And what I mean by high value is a player of the calibre of KG - or KG :wink:

Like many Laker fans here on this message board, I don't want Artest.


----------



## The One

Lynx said:


> I'd hate to see him getting traded unless we get high value in return. And what I mean by high value is a player of the calibre of KG - or KG :wink:
> 
> Like many Laker fans here on this message board, *I don't want Artest*.


*But Phil Does:biggrin: *


----------



## Pnack

R-Star said:


> All Im saying is that all forums should be modded the same. Should you base your rules off of what the bucks forum rules are? No. Should there be a difference between the rules of the Bucks and Lakers forum? No. So unless people are going to be banned, like the person was in this thread, when someone says something bad about Bogut or Redd, then theres a problem. Like I said, if you dont see it, then your blind.
> 
> I have to work tommorow, so I guess we can continue this another time. I hope for the sake of the board, no one else says something nasty about Kobe tonight, because we've lost enough posters for that bull**** already.


ppl always say bad stuff about kobe, its old news.



KobeBryant08 said:


> kobe is an idiot, there u happy?:banana:


nothin happened to me....


----------



## The One

I think this settles it.

"....As soon as he looked up, Bryant could tell forward Lamar Odom was out of place. Instead of the left side, Odom was on the right. Hands went up in exasperation, Odom finally got in the right position, but Bryant only grew more frustrated. 

The Lakers were able to run the play they wanted, a screen-and-roll with Bryant and forward Brian Cook on the right side. But Bryant coughed up the ball as he was swarmed by Calvin Booth and Jared Jeffries, and the Lakers suffered a discouraging loss. It was a case of on-court "dyslexia," as coach Phil Jackson put it afterward. And Bryant walked off the court fuming at Odom, who earlier missed an open 3-pointer in the final minute for a second consecutive game..."

DailyNews.Com


----------



## aNgelo5

good odom is a scrub. He should be traded.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Lakers feel Kobe's fire

WASHINGTON, D.C. - When the game was over, after the Lakers had blown their last attempt for a game-tying three-pointer, Kobe Bryant yelled at Lamar Odom for botching the play. He continued yelling at him as the team walked dejectedly off the court and didn't stop until they entered the locker room.

Bryant had yelled at his teammates all game long. But he saved his harshest words for Odom at the end of Monday night's 94-91 loss to the Washington Wizards before 20,173 at the MCI Center. 

Odom, who had a subpar game with nine points and four rebounds, was asked about an exchange of words with Bryant.

"I didn't hear anything," Odom said. 

[More in URL]

So I suppose it did go back to the locker room.. well close.. Ya know.. Maybe Kobe knocked over a camera or something to that extent and someone took that and ran with it saying Kobe went off.. That's possible isnt it?


----------



## Unique

Brian34Cook said:


> Lakers feel Kobe's fire
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C. - When the game was over, after the Lakers had blown their last attempt for a game-tying three-pointer, Kobe Bryant yelled at Lamar Odom for botching the play. He continued yelling at him as the team walked dejectedly off the court and didn't stop until they entered the locker room.
> 
> Bryant had yelled at his teammates all game long. But he saved his harshest words for Odom at the end of Monday night's 94-91 loss to the Washington Wizards before 20,173 at the MCI Center.
> 
> Odom, who had a subpar game with nine points and four rebounds, was asked about an exchange of words with Bryant.
> 
> "I didn't hear anything," Odom said.
> 
> [More in URL]
> 
> So I suppose it did go back to the locker room.. well close.. Ya know.. Maybe Kobe knocked over a camera or something to that extent and someone took that and ran with it saying Kobe went off.. That's possible isnt it?


Yea, I think this was blown out of purpportion.


----------



## Cap

R-Star said:


> All Im saying is that all forums should be modded the same. Should you base your rules off of what the bucks forum rules are? No. Should there be a difference between the rules of the Bucks and Lakers forum? No. So unless people are going to be banned, like the person was in this thread, when someone says something bad about Bogut or Redd, then theres a problem. Like I said, if you dont see it, then your blind.
> 
> I have to work tommorow, so I guess we can continue this another time. I hope for the sake of the board, no one else says something nasty about Kobe tonight, because we've lost enough posters for that bull**** already.


R-Star, take your complaints to PM, don't use a public forum to discuss mod issues. And mods of any individual forum (in this case, Laker mods), do not have any power whatsoever to ban posters. As a former mod, these are things you should know.


----------



## Cap

^ Additionally R-Star, the poster in this thread was banned for reasons completely unrelated to his post in this thread. Laker mods had no influence over the decision.


----------



## BBB

Regarding Sasha receiving stick from Kobe during the Heat game, I don't think it's too outrageous. It was just a wake-up call for Sasha. It was just Kobe showing leadership qualities, I guess.


----------



## IV

Not that Kobe should have acted that way, but I snapped when Odom missed that three too!


----------



## 23

Only thing i could really find in the papers, but it probably was said on the radio



http://dailynews.com/sports/ci_3346242





Quote:
Lakers find themselves out of position
Blown play in final minute costs L.A. in defeat against host Washington
By Ross Siler, Staff Writer



WASHINGTON - The confusion started as soon as the ball was inbounded to Kobe Bryant with 16 seconds left in Monday night's game. For the Lakers, a 94-91 loss to the Washington Wizards came down to the right side of the court versus the left.
As soon as he looked up, Bryant could tell forward Lamar Odom was out of place. Instead of the left side, Odom was on the right. Hands went up in exasperation, Odom finally got in the correct position, but Bryant only grew more frustrated.

The Lakers were able to run the play they wanted, a screen-and-roll with Bryant and forward Brian Cook on the right side. But Bryant coughed up the ball as he was swarmed by Calvin Booth and Jared Jeffries, and the Lakers suffered a discouraging loss.

It was a case of on-court "dyslexia," as coach Phil Jackson put it. *And Bryant walked off the court fuming at Odom, who earlier missed an open 3-pointer in the final minute for a second consecutive game.*

"We've got to put the ball in the hole," Bryant said. "Guys are just going to double me, just get the ball out of my hands in those pressure situations, because I'll drain it.

"But when they double-team me, triple-team me, I swing the ball. We've got to step up and knock those shots down."

*Odom was asked what happened on the final play and said flatly, "It just didn't work."*

The Lakers blew a 16-point second-quarter lead and lost on a night when Bryant was desperate for anyone to pick him up. Bryant sprained his right thumb early in the third quarter and went 10 of 27 from the field on the way to a team-high 31 points.

In the final five minutes, with Odom missing a turnaround and Devean George unable to connect on two long jumpers, Bryant was left to do it himself. The Lakers trailed 91-85 before Bryant drilled a 3-pointer with 2:03 remaining.

At the other end, Bryant could only watch as Caron Butler, his friend and former teammate, answered with a 3-pointer in his face. It was Butler's first 3-pointer in 16 attempts this season.

But Bryant refused to be topped, burying a 3-pointer with 1:26 left and wagging his finger as he headed back on defense.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Advertisement


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Wizards forward Antawn Jamison couldn't get a shot to fall and the Lakers had the ball in the final minute with a chance to tie the score.

Bryant tried to free himself for a shot but was unable to escape a double team. He finally unloaded the ball to Odom, who was open at the top of the key. But Odom couldn't connect with the shot clock set to expire.

"He was double-teamed, he kicked it, I missed," said Odom, who finished with nine points, seven assists and four rebounds.

Odom also missed a potential go-ahead 3-pointer with 41.9 seconds left the day before in the Lakers' Christmas loss to the Miami Heat.

The Lakers (15-13) faced an "uphill sled," again in Jackson's words, during the third quarter, when they watched the Wizards shoot 16 free throws to their 4.

Jackson also was upset as Bryant was called for two carrying violations, one with 3:41 left in an 89-85 game. When Jackson was assessed a technical foul by referee Leroy Richardson in the fourth quarter, he fired back with, "Best call of the night."

The loss spoiled forward Kwame Brown's return to MCI Center, where he spent four turbulent seasons with the Wizards after being drafted No. 1 overall in 2001. Brown was loudly booed as he checked in with 2:49 left in the first quarter.

"That was weak," Brown said of the boos. "It was worse than that when I was here."

Brown had five points and seven rebounds in 20 minutes. He followed up his own miss for one basket, then pushed in a shot over Michael Ruffin after taking a dribble, as the Lakers built their big first-half lead.

---
Ross Siler


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn!

Ouch Ouch Ouch!


----------



## Drk Element

Ah man, now why did he have to go and do that.


----------



## wizardsfan2006

Brian34Cook said:


> Per here:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait til this baby hits the press.. soon..


I didn't know the loss to the Wiz was that bad


----------



## Brian34Cook

I still dont have anything official on the tv thing.. I would think it would have came out by now dont ya'll? 

Anyways, Kobe went off on Lamar but also the other team members.. That's all this is..

It's not a big deal to me..

And also that article about Kobe calling for the ball.. LOL.. I watched the game and barely saw him call for anything..


----------



## 23

I dont have access but i ran across this one. Any of you guys have an account?

*"When the game was over, after the Lakers had blown their last attempt for a game-tying three-pointer, Kobe Bryant yelled at Lamar Odom for botching the play. He continued yelling at him as the team walked dejectedly off the court and didn't stop until they entered the locker room. Bryant had yelled at his teammates all game long. But he saved his harshest words for Odom at the end of Monday night's 94-91 loss to the Washington Wizards before 20,173 at the MCI Center." Press Enterprise*

http://www.pe.com/sports/basketball/breakout/stories/PE_Sports_Local_D_lakers_27.dfcebea.html


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

*Re: Kobe goes off on Lamar, Throws tv monitor*

i mean lamar grabbed 16 rebounds in the heat game, but i missed wat happened in the wiz game... I just hope this doesnt ruin our chemistry. Maybe trading shaq and payton for Mihm, Odom, Kwame and Profit just wasn't a good idea. You know maybe we should've explored some other options.... I wish we traded shaq for nash finley and someone or something like that, the heat trade didnt make sense at the time and now it just makes no sense at all


----------



## 23

*Re: Kobe goes off on Lamar, Throws tv monitor*

I dont think it'll ruin any chemistry. When you're feeling down, just think about the Mavs


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: Kobe goes off on Lamar, Throws tv monitor*



Teezy said:


> i mean lamar grabbed 16 rebounds in the heat game, but i missed wat happened in the wiz game... *I just hope this doesnt ruin our chemistry*. Maybe trading shaq and payton for Mihm, Odom, Kwame and Profit just wasn't a good idea. You know maybe we should've explored some other options.... I wish we traded shaq for nash finley and someone or something like that, the heat trade didnt make sense at the time and now it just makes no sense at all


Screw chemistry!

The Lakers could very well be a happy-go-lucky bunch of friends and happily go frolik hand-in-hand to The Lottery Land.

But that's not what this team is about.

This team needs proper *execution of plays*. Everyone knows Kobe will be double and triple-teamed when the game is on the line. So there must be playes designed to take the ball off Kobe's hands and *take the opportunity the double-team provides to get a guy open*. And if you are wide open, you'd better make the damned shot.

But that's not what's happening. When Kobe (even reluctantly) passes the ball, and the offense rotates, there's no one to take AND make the clincher. And Odom has been just terrible in the open-shooter role. Just terrible.

I hate Lamar Odom, but i easily concede that he is a very gifted player. But why will he get himself in the 3pt line if he can't convert the shot? Kobe does what he has to do: draw the double team. That necessarily means that at least one guy is wide open. So Kobe would be rightfully fumed if a guy (Odom or another) blows the play. And if it's a potential game-winning play, the more he has the right to be fumed about it.

Kobe will be Kobe. Smush has been a nice complementary player in the backcourt. Mihm is what he is: an average center. That leaves Kwame and Odom as the players who must step up. Kwame has had his problems, and seems like he still doesn't have his head screwed on straight. But Lamar has no excuse. He is well-payed. He is experienced. He just can't blow plays and try to shrugg it off. He just can't. If you are payed 11 million dollars a year you can't just shrugg it off.

The Lakers can do with a tentative Brown-Cook PF comitee. But they can't do with a millionaire SF proving no heart nor brain.


----------



## The One

Brian34Cook said:


> I still dont have anything official on the tv thing.. I would think it would have came out by now dont ya'll?
> 
> Anyways, Kobe went off on Lamar but also the other team members.. That's all this is..
> 
> It's not a big deal to me..
> 
> And also that article about Kobe calling for the ball.. LOL.. I watched the game and barely saw him call for anything..


There was about two times in the game where Sasha did not give Kobe the ball in time and Kobe was forced to put up a bad shot or caused a turnover.


----------



## The One

*Re: Kobe goes off on Lamar, Throws tv monitor*



PauloCatarino said:


> Screw chemistry!
> 
> The Lakers could very well be a happy-go-lucky bunch of friends and happily go frolik hand-in-hand to The Lottery Land.
> 
> But that's not what this team is about.
> 
> This team needs proper *execution of plays*. Everyone knows Kobe will be double and triple-teamed when the game is on the line. So there must be playes designed to take the ball off Kobe's hands and *take the opportunity the double-team provides to get a guy open*. And if you are wide open, you'd better make the damned shot.
> 
> But that's not what's happening. When Kobe (even reluctantly) passes the ball, and the offense rotates, there's no one to take AND make the clincher. And Odom has been just terrible in the open-shooter role. Just terrible.
> 
> I hate Lamar Odom, but i easily concede that he is a very gifted player. But why will he get himself in the 3pt line if he can't convert the shot? Kobe does what he has to do: draw the double team. That necessarily means that at least one guy is wide open. So Kobe would be rightfully fumed if a guy (Odom or another) blows the play. And if it's a potential game-winning play, the more he has the right to be fumed about it.
> 
> Kobe will be Kobe. Smush has been a nice complementary player in the backcourt. Mihm is what he is: an average center. That leaves Kwame and Odom as the players who must step up. Kwame has had his problems, and seems like he still doesn't have his head screwed on straight. But Lamar has no excuse. He is well-payed. He is experienced. He just can't blow plays and try to shrugg it off. He just can't. If you are payed 11 million dollars a year you can't just shrugg it off.
> 
> The Lakers can do with a tentative Brown-Cook PF comitee. But they can't do with a millionaire SF proving no heart nor brain.


Agreed.:cheers:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Kobe goes off on Lamar, Throws tv monitor*

Having Kobe ***** at all of the players every game is not going to help a damn bit. That's what talented junior high kids do. If he wants to ***** out Odom, that's fine. Just make sure you're backing it up with your play. But you can't constantly yell at guys like Sasha when it's his second year in the league. The guy is an ******* just like MJ. The difference is, we have too young of a team to be responsive to that sort of treatment. We're overachieving IMO right now. I'm not sure how long that will last.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Kobe goes off on Lamar, Throws tv monitor*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> We're overachieving IMO right now. I'm not sure how long that will last.


It already stopped.. at Christmas..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Kobe goes off on Lamar, Throws tv monitor*



Brian34Cook said:


> It already stopped.. at Christmas..


 You're forgetting we nearly beat a better Miami Heat team. The loss to the Wizards was ugly yes, but even overacheiving teams lose.


----------



## The Rebirth

*Re: Kobe goes off on Lamar, Throws tv monitor*

this really sucks. but lets just hope that this gives odom some spark to play better. he has been really frustrating all year and you can tell kobe and phil are frustrated at him as well. at times he will be good and at times he will just flat out suck. he needs to play better and be more consistant. but still, kobe needs to control his anger better, i mean, throwing a tv monitor? i could understand if it was a playoff game, but its just regualar season. of course we've lost two in a row, but come on, even the spurs and the piston will go on a losing streak sometime. i guess its just that the last two games were heartbreaking and were games we should have won? all in all, lets just hope kobe doesnt become the next dirk.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: Kobe goes off on Lamar, Throws tv monitor*

Again this is just a rumor.. It hasnt came out and if it doesnt then this is history (as should this thread be!).. Kobe still went off on Lamar though and I dont blame him..


----------



## Darth Bryant

R-Star said:


> Bull****. Im not going to go out of my way to be banned, but if you guys are going to try to say the same rules apply to this forum as it does to say, the Bucks forum, then your kidding yourselves. I enjoy posting, so Ill drop it at that, but dont think anyone who has posted here for more than a couple months doesnt see what Im talking about. But hey, just call me a Kobe Hater and be done with it right?


Eh, ive trash talked here, Clippers forums, all over this site.. Never been in trouble really.. Unless I personally attacked someones belief or statements, which I understand...

When Kobe was going off for those 4 games shooting the lights out, I was bashing him harshly here, and I was fine.. Maybe a double standard, but the only people I see get in trouble are the ones that pop in real quick just to say "By the way Kobe rapes little blonde girls", out of no where... almost a year after the trial ended.


----------



## Darth Bryant

R-Star said:


> When is the last time you've heard something like this and it hasnt had at least a grain of truth? I would like an example.



When was the last time Kobe did anything bad and it not be displayed in a million Kobe hating papers... The media can't stand Kobe. If it were true you would have heard about it from multiple sources, and not just ONE guy on an internet forum claiming to hear it on a broadcast that hundreds of people on that site listen to and can't back up.


----------



## 85 lakers

Small mention of Kobe incident (along with incidents Philly and Orlando - team unity, ain't it grand?) in cbs sportsline column

(2nd or 3rd page)

http://cbs.sportsline.com/spin/story/9120413


----------



## shobe42

eh... jordan once jacked kerr in the face and Kobe did the same to Samaki Walker... this is small potatoes...


----------



## shobe42

"throwing tvs"... that's so Scottie Pippen


----------



## Brian34Cook

The monitor thing is CONFIRMED!?!?!???



> Bryant, agitated enough after the loss in Washington to topple a TV monitor outside the Laker locker room and angrily address his teammates once they got inside, had 45 points against Memphis on 13-for-37 shooting.


----------



## Hibachi!

Toppling a TV is much different than throwing a TV down the hall


----------



## BALLERHOLLIC

What's the difference?


----------



## truth

R-Star said:


> Bull****. Im not going to go out of my way to be banned, but if you guys are going to try to say the same rules apply to this forum as it does to say, the Bucks forum, then your kidding yourselves. I enjoy posting, so Ill drop it at that, but dont think anyone who has posted here for more than a couple months doesnt see what Im talking about. But hey, just call me a Kobe Hater and be done with it right?


This statement couldnt be any more true..This particular forum has a set of rules that doesnt apply anywhere else on this board or any other basketball board...The irony is,the set of rules imposed to discourage the so called "trollers" and "haters" only encourages them and fuels their fire.

But back to basketball....I would take Lamar Odom on my pathetic Knicks in a heatbeat

Take marbury...please


----------



## madskillz1_99

BALLERHOLLIC said:


> What's the difference?


Well, if you _topple_ a monitor it means you probably just knocked it over onto the floor, whereas if you _throw_ a monitor it means you picked it up and launched it, perhaps in the direction of someone. Get it?


----------



## 23

madskillz1_99 said:


> Well, if you _topple_ a monitor it means you probably just knocked it over onto the floor, whereas if you _throw_ a monitor it means you picked it up and launched it, perhaps in the direction of someone. Get it?



ummm... yea, mmkay


----------



## Blink4

truth said:


> This statement couldnt be any more true..This particular forum has a set of rules that doesnt apply anywhere else on this board or any other basketball board...The irony is,the set of rules imposed to discourage the so called "trollers" and "haters" only encourages them and fuels their fire.


Why are you here then? Go ***** in the Knicks forum


----------



## madskillz1_99

23 said:


> ummm... yea, mmkay


Are you joking? You really don't understand the difference?


----------



## Brian34Cook

David Aldrige on TNT just said that Kobe and Lamar had an altercation after that came and it had to be broken up.. Interesting..


----------



## girllovesthegame

Brian34Cook said:


> David Aldrige on TNT just said that Kobe and Lamar had an altercation after that came and it had to be broken up.. Interesting..


I also heard Aldridge confirm this as well as Bryant's tossing the tv monitor.


----------



## KDOS

Brian34Cook said:


> David Aldrige on TNT just said that Kobe and Lamar had an altercation after that came and it had to be broken up.. Interesting..


Nice, this is Kobe's way of telling management "Trade this guy". Good Job, Lamar should be traded and we should bring Artest. Doesnt make any difference, im sick of Kobe jacking shots as if there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Lynx

Brian34Cook said:


> David Aldrige on TNT just said that Kobe and Lamar had an altercation after that came and it had to be broken up.. Interesting..


:laugh: Yes, we should believe the D.A. report.


----------



## KDOS

Lynx said:


> :laugh: Yes, we should believe the D.A. report.


DA is one of the few reputable reporters out there.


----------



## truth

Lynx said:


> :laugh: Yes, we should believe the D.A. report.


well,then maybe you will believe this report..

http://www.nypost.com/sports/59690.htm


----------



## Lynx

Yes, I love NY Post too :rofl:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Man, I really wish the Lakers would trade Odom. He doesn't deserve to have Kobe inflicted on him. Let Lamar go to the Pacers for Artest or whatever.


----------



## B_&_B

Kobe's lucky his body guards broke it up, because Odom would beat Kobe's pretty butt down. Why would Kobe have his body guards in the locker room anyway? Only Kobe, only Kobe.

Instead of bashing Odom, you guys should take a look at your boy Kobe and see the fact that he doesnt make his teammates better, he takes them out of the game. Until he learns to play team ball, he'll never bring you another championship. He has all the talent in the world and is an amazing player, but he needs to learn to use his skills to help make his TEAM better, not him. Just my opinion.


----------



## KDOS

Wrong! Kobe does not have a bodyguard, itsd the security personnel that broke them up..wow, people are just making up stories all the time.


----------



## Brian34Cook

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Wrong! Kobe does not have a bodyguard, itsd the security personnel that broke them up..wow, people are just making up stories all the time.


When it comes to Kobe anything will happen..


----------



## Kneejoh

Why do people that don't even watch the Lakers keep on commenting on how Kobe and Odom play, if you actually watched the games you would see that Odom has no passion whatsoever for the game of basketball, its a bad combination to pair him with the most fiery and competitive player in the league. For those of you saying Kobe doesn't let Lamar do his thing, that is the biggest bunch of bull**** I've heard, Kobe lets Lamar do his thing but Lamar isn't aggresive enough to be a good scorer. A good example is last year when Kobe got injured, everybody expected Lamar to start scoring 20+ per game, but it wasn't a big surprise when Lamar averaged less points than Caron during that stretch.


----------



## R-Star

Lynx said:


> :laugh: Yes, we should believe the D.A. report.


You're right, it must not be true then. Shows over, feel free to stick your head back into the sand.


----------



## B_&_B

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Wrong! Kobe does not have a bodyguard, itsd the security personnel that broke them up..wow, people are just making up stories all the time.


Sure, I guess you know more than ESPN. ESPN radio is reporting "Kobe's bodyguards broke up the fight and kept them seperated on the team bus on the way to the airport".


----------



## madskillz1_99

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Sure, I guess you know more than ESPN. ESPN radio is reporting "Kobe's bodyguards broke up the fight and kept them seperated on the team bus on the way to the airport".


Oh, well then, if ESPN Radio says it then it must be gospel, it's not like ESPN has ever reported something that was not 100% accurate.....nooooo.....never..........:uhoh:


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kobe’s frustration with teammates grows
Bryant, Odom reportedly in near brawl after recent loss










Kobe Bryant may be remaking his image off the court, but the Los Angeles Lakers guard reportedly is showing more of a nasty side on the court.

And a lot of the nastiness is directed at his teammates.

The New York Post said people sitting near L.A.'s bench for the Rockets and Wizards games were flabbergasted at the things he screamed at his teammates.

The Post also reported Friday more about a major confrontation between Bryant and teammate Lamar Odom after the Lakers’ loss at Washington.

The confrontation reportedly led to smashing of lights and damaging of a TV monitor belonging to the Lakers' flagship station in front of the visitors’ locker room.

Bryant was angry at Odom for supposedly botching a pick-and-roll that was to set up a three-point shot for Bryant that could have tied the game, the Post said.

The newspaper said as the pair got closer to the Lakers' dressing room, Bryant was yelling at Odom. Odom yelled back and that's when Bryant reportedly went after Odom. In doing so, The Post said Bryant kicked over the lights and a chair holding the TV monitor. The newspaper said Bryant’s security force of two quickly intervened and separated the pair.

The Post said they again exchanged heated words and challenges in the locker room and that the tension was so intense one of the security guys accompanied Odom to the back of the charter bus and sat nearby on the trip to the airport while the other sat in the front with Kobe, the last member of the Lakers to board.

[More in URL]

Ok, I'm sorry.. How much longer is Odom gonna have to put up with this from Kobe? Wouldnt it just be easy to trade Lamar?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

How the hell has this developed in 3 freaking games?

We were 15-11 and then we lose 3 games and everything goes to hell?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Damian Necronamous said:


> How the hell has this developed in 3 freaking games?
> 
> We were 15-11 and then we lose 3 games and everything goes to hell?


Really makes no sense.. does it? 

Lamar hasnt been that 2nd option.. It's pathetic.. When he has the ball he always passes the damn ball.. Even Phil is mad at Lamar.. That should tell a story..


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Brian34Cook said:


> Really makes no sense.. does it?
> 
> Lamar hasnt been that 2nd option.. It's pathetic.. When he has the ball he always passes the damn ball.. Even Phil is mad at Lamar.. That should tell a story..


I'm pretty much mad at everyone on this team right now.

Smush...what the hell has happened to the 20pt games and all the steals?
Cook...damnit, play defense!
Mihm...get tougher!
Kwame...shoot the damn ball!!!
Profit...get healthy!!!
Wafer...get better!
Green....stop sucking!
Sasha...go to hell!!!
Bynum...get better quicker!
Slava...just go away already!
George...get traded for Artest already!
Walton...MAN UP!
McKie...F you!!!!
Kobe...stop getting angry at everyone!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Damian Necronamous said:


> I'm pretty much mad at everyone on this team right now.
> 
> Smush...what the hell has happened to the 20pt games and all the steals? *He Cant do that anymore!*
> Cook...damnit, play defense! *He Cant, duh!*
> Mihm...get tougher! *He Cant, he always fouls and he's a *****!*
> Kwame...shoot the damn ball!!! *He Cant, nor do I want him to when he cant even make a layup!*
> Profit...get healthy!!! *He Cant, well he can!*
> Wafer...get better! *He Cant!*
> Green....stop sucking! *He Cant!*
> Sasha...go to hell!!! *He Cant, although I wish he could!*
> Bynum...get better quicker! *He Cant, he never plays!*
> Slava...just go away already! *He Cant unless traded!*
> George...get traded for Artest already! *He Cant unless traded!*
> Walton...MAN UP! *He Cant, he stinks!*
> McKie...F you!!!! *He Cant, he's not even capable of stepping on a court without being what makes you think he'd F you?*
> Kobe...stop getting angry at everyone! *He Cant, he's MAD!*


Yeah basically two words can describe what ya feel.. HE CANT :laugh:


----------



## The One

Damian Necronamous said:


> I'm pretty much mad at everyone on this team right now.
> 
> Smush...what the hell has happened to the 20pt games and all the steals?
> Cook...damnit, play defense!
> Mihm...get tougher!
> Kwame...shoot the damn ball!!!
> Profit...get healthy!!!
> Wafer...get better!
> Green....stop sucking!
> Sasha...go to hell!!!
> Bynum...get better quicker!
> Slava...just go away already!
> George...get traded for Artest already!
> Walton...MAN UP!
> McKie...F you!!!!
> Kobe...stop getting angry at everyone!


Who are right about everybody except for Mihm. He is the only player that seems ready to play and he shown a lot of toughness by playing through that knee problem and playing well.


----------



## The One

Damian Necronamous said:


> How the hell has this developed in 3 freaking games?
> 
> We were 15-11 and then we lose 3 games and everything goes to hell?


 
This is all about that Christmas game. Infact, this was supposed to happen to the Heat last year if _they loss on Christmas because that game_, Shaq cared about that game more that time. This time it was Kobe that cared more but the rest of the team did not come to play and we loss, Kobe's anger causing a cycle that keeps on getting bigger because even though Kobe has to yell at his teamates, it is not helping, it's just inducing more bad play out of them which in return makes kobe more mad and then he yells at them again. It's a cycle. the other reason why the yelling from Kobe has not made anything better is because Phil is also yelling. At least if it's only Kobe yelling, then the team can go to Phil and see whats wrong, but right now Phil is almost as mad as Kobe so the team is afraid of both of them now. It's a cycle.


----------



## The Legion Lakers

Brian34Cook said:


> Yeah basically two words can describe what ya feel.. HE CANT :laugh:



goodness...fella, all your posts recently--and there have been many--have been so glum and full of dark thoughts...i hope you arent thinking of doing anything violent or anything like that...youre a good mod and i would hate to lose you...

come on...look at the big picture...this is a squad that is full of inexperience, yet also of high promise in bynum and wafer...plus, we are still playoff bound...turiaf is coming onboard...we have a wonderful third scoring option in odom...the team is playing solid defense...and we still have kobe and phil...

so cheer up, mod...it is going to get much much better...next year... :biggrin: 

:cheers:


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn!

Smart move Kobe!! I hope this means we can trade Odom now. He needs a better home, like Toronto!!


----------



## LamarButler

Lamar was doing great on the road trip (where Kobe was passing and Lamar had about 19 points per game) before the 62 point game, where Kobe started his going for 50 ways. The game after that where Kobe actually decided to distribute the ball, Lamar had an 18, 8 and 6 game. And then came the Heat game, and Kobe tries to send a message. I admit the Washington game was Cook and Odom's fault, but you dont have to start throwin **** over one play. And the Memphis game was ridiculous with Kobe trying to prove a point over nothing. Its always Kobe trying to prove something, he just needs to run the triangle the way its supposed to be ran and PASS THE ******* BALL. I mean that Smush play was ridiculous on the fast break where Smush had it and Kobe demanded it back so he could pop a 3. And the things people say hes yelling, thats not gonna make anyone better. God Kobe is such an ***. Odom wouldve kicked his sorry pretty ***. Just like that 6' 1 guard Chris Childs did. Kobes such a wimp.


----------



## The Legion Lakers

KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> Smart move Kobe!! I hope this means we can trade Odom now. He needs a better home, like Toronto!!



hmm...what does this even mean? why...and how...would he end up playing for toronto? it is impossible for the lakers to send odom to toronto in any kind of realistic move that would benefit the lakers...:biggrin:


----------



## LoyalBull

_Lamar hasnt been that 2nd option.. It's pathetic.. When he has the ball he always passes the damn ball.. Even Phil is mad at Lamar.. That should tell a story.._

I've seen this story.

It involves most here turning on Kobe (who is responsible for the winning of the Lakers) and Lamar having every action apologized for.

Phil is mad at Lamar (afterall).


----------



## Brian34Cook

LoyalBull said:


> _Lamar hasnt been that 2nd option.. It's pathetic.. When he has the ball he always passes the damn ball.. Even Phil is mad at Lamar.. That should tell a story.._
> 
> I've seen this story.
> 
> It involves most here turning on Kobe (who is responsible for the winning of the Lakers) and Lamar having every action apologized for.
> 
> Phil is mad at Lamar (afterall).


Huh.. I'm not making excuses.. He hasnt been the 2nd option.. Phil is mad at him too.. if Kobe was playin the way Lamar is I"d say the same **** too.. Trust me, I'm not happy when he goes 13/34 each night.. Why the hell do I have any excuse making to do? There's others for that..


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn!

The Legion Lakers said:


> hmm...what does this even mean? why...and how...would he end up playing for toronto? it is impossible for the lakers to send odom to toronto in any kind of realistic move that would benefit the lakers...:biggrin:


LA receives: Artest and Rose

TOR receives: Croshere and Odom

IND receives: George, Slava, TOR's 1st round pick


----------



## The Legion Lakers

KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> LA receives: Artest and Rose
> 
> TOR receives: Croshere and Odom
> 
> IND receives: George, Slava, TOR's 1st round pick



:biggrin:

haha...well...if this trade happens...then everyone would gain something! youre right :biggrin: and the money is almost perfect...toronto would have to add about half mill more into the deal...but it is no problem...

now i havent seen jalen play recently...but he does not seem to be the same player he used to be...unless his current fg(36.6%), ft(69.7%), and 3pt(23%) are just a reflection of him not caring to play for the raptors anymore...artest is the real prize...and the best part about jalen is that his number comes off the books at the same time that brian grant's will...

this all sounds great...but then...what do you make of the fact that espn is citing a lakers source that reported that lamar was told he was not being OFFERED TO THE PACERS for artest...haha...if the lakers were in fact offering him to the raptors instead in order to get artest...then espn would have reported on the most notorious instance of lying that the lakers may have ever engaged in... :laugh:


[EDIT]...oops, last part got deleted...
i dont think this trade is realistic...but if mitch gets this done...and if larryb and donniew wants this done...then...who am i to argue :biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Lamar Odom would be a very valuable player if we had a legit second option. Trading him is not going to help.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Lamar Odom would be a very valuable player if we had a legit second option. Trading him is not going to help.


Well keeping him is not really going to help..


----------



## PauloCatarino

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Lamar Odom would be a very valuable player if we had a legit second option. Trading him is not going to help.


Who can we get to be the "legit second option"? How? Draft? FA signing (we have no cap)?

The best the Lakers can do without trading Odom (i don't think Kwame has any trade value) is getting:

a) A role player to eventually start;
b) A good sixth man.

That won't be enough.


----------



## LoyalBull

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Lamar Odom would be a very valuable player if we had a legit second option. Trading him is not going to help.


The problem is... Lamar makes "second option" money.


----------



## LamarButler

He was a great second option when Kobe passed the ball during the road trip.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Fair points on Odom everyone. I'm just really tired of seeing botched trades.


----------



## 85 lakers

I'm sure it's fun to speculate about this trade, but it simply isn't happening.

The Raptors have two first round picks, and there's no way they're giving up their #1 (likely top 3). And Babcock isn't stupid enough to part with Bosh/CV, which is what the Pacers will be asking for.


----------



## Lynx

R-Star said:


> You're right, it must not be true then. Shows over, feel free to stick your head back into the sand.


I'll take the word of person associate with NBA news (Marc Stein confirmed on SportsCenter it wasn't physical confrontation - verbal to say the least) than a person like D.A. who looks for attention. Kobe and L.O. has been friends since they were 15 - their friendship goes back even before they became pro - and what's more impressive that Kobe is sticking up for L.O. for not being traded.


----------



## compsciguy78

That's all we need is Kobe and him saying not to trade Lamar to have any influence with ARtest. 


The Artest trade should not be influenced by Kobe and I doubt it will. I would trade Odom for Artest because Artest is a better player who would make this team better. I don't care if Kobe is buddies with him since they were 15.


----------



## LamarButler

Whats the story with Kobe and Lamar beign friends since they were 15? And plus Kobe wouldve been like 18 by the time Odom was 15.


----------



## Lynx

LamarButler said:


> Whats the story with Kobe and Lamar beign friends since they were 15? And plus Kobe wouldve been like 18 by the time Odom was 15.


Turn on SportsCenter. Fred Hickman just said they might have Kobe for interview. 

The age difference between Kobe and L.O. is about one year and less than 2. :wink:


----------



## Brian34Cook

Bryant, Odom speak out on that 'altercation'



> Bryant also had to deal with an erroneous report that said he had an altercation with teammate Lamar Odom after Monday night's loss in Washington.
> 
> Bryant said he had words with Odom after the game for running the final play wrong.
> 
> "Maybe we had clones or something that got into an altercation," Bryant said.
> 
> Bryant said things are put in perspective when someone can "falsely report" something.
> 
> He said the Lakers will watch whom they talk to because they never know "what snakes there are in the grass."
> 
> "That was atrocious reporting," Odom said. "...We didn't come close to a fight. It was just a disagreement on what should have happened at the end of the game and that was it."


Aint gonna be on much today or tommorow so someone can make the Utah Game Thread..


----------



## Cris

yeh ill do it tomorrow


----------



## Unique

Brian34Cook said:


> Bryant, Odom speak out on that 'altercation'
> 
> 
> 
> Aint gonna be on much today or tommorow so someone can make the Utah Game Thread..



This is good to hear, Yay! :banana: Utah game will be very important for this team and Lamar must step up.


----------



## Sean

Meanwhile, Odom and Bryant provided further details of a tumultuous postgame setting Monday after the 94-91 loss to Washington.

Bryant was livid when Odom was out of place for a play at the end of the game. Bryant ended up losing the ball after getting trapped on the sideline.

Bryant toppled a TV monitor and angrily addressed his teammates, Odom in particular, inside the locker room.

"Didn't come close to fighting," Odom said. "It was just a disagreement on what should have happened at the end of the game.

"That was it. On the bus, we talked. On the plane, talked. It was over."

Said Bryant: "We're more than good. That's my guy."

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...276.story?page=2&coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## LoyalBull

More smoke. More fire.

And Kobe... if you were looking for the pick on that play from Odom... you went WAY to quick because if he had set the pick you wanted in the timeframe you gave him before you went... it would have been an offensive foul.

You got yourself trapped in that corner. But somehow (someway) its everyone else's fault again.

Its like he sees 45 points and says "i did my part" despite shooting a horrendous percentage.


----------



## Cap

^ lmao. It's almost too predictable that LoyalBull comes around almost exclusively when the Lakers (especially Kobe) are struggling.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Odom, Bryant deny rift*

In addition, Bryant found himself Friday having to strongly deny two reports that he and forward Lamar Odom came to blows in the heated aftermath of the Lakers' loss to Washington on Monday.

"We're more than good," Bryant said of himself and Odom. "It's beyond comprehension. That's my guy. We go out on the road. After games, we sit and talk. We review film on the plane. That's why it bothers me when somebody says something like that."

Said Odom: "It was just a disagreement on what should have happened at the end of the game. Then that was it. On the bus, we talked. On the plane, we talked. It was over. It happens all the time in sports, coaches, players with each other, all the time." 

But Bryant said the reports were exaggerated, so much so that he didn't need to address the issue with the team as a whole. He called Odom after seeing the TNT report, with Odom saying his phone wouldn't stop ringing with people asking what was going on.

"Everyone knew it wasn't true," center Chris Mihm said. "*There were some words exchanged. But there is quite often after games when there's heated emotions. There was no fistfight, no physical, no nothing. They weren't even near each other."*

[Here]


----------



## Unique

Damn the media! Damn them!


----------

